# Nova Chuck Problem



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I just got this chuck for my jet mini lathe. I put the adapter on, and then screwed the chuck onto that. I turn the lathe on and the chuck has a wobble when it spins. I tried to take it off and screw it back on, but it still does the same thing. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Nick

This is a video of the chuck:
http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h10/nblumert/Nova Chuck/?action=view&current=NovaChuck.mp4


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I would return it for a replacement.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, I'd return it. Did you put an indicator on the lathe spindle, then the chuck?


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

H. A. S. said:


> Yeah, I'd return it. Did you put an indicator on the lathe spindle, then the chuck?


 Not sure what you mean. I'm pretty new to the lathe.
Nick


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

nblumert said:


> I put the adapter on, and then screwed the chuck onto that. I turn the lathe on and the chuck has a wobble when it spins. I tried to take it off and screw it back on, but it still does the same thing. Any suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Nick


I can't tell which chuck it is from the video. From your description, you put the adapter on the spindle first, then screwed the chuck on?
The adapter should be screwed into the chuck first and locked with the set screw. When you have the adapter out, check for any shards/chads of steel remaining inside from the drilling of holes into the chuck body. It only takes a very small piece to keep the insert from seating properly. Clean it out well with a brush. (This happened with my G3 and as soon as I cleaned it it ran perfectly.
Is yours the Nova insert? Some places may still be selling their generic inserts which are not long enough and will not seat in the chuck body properly. If you paid $7 or so you probably have a generic an an almost 100% likelyhood of runout.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

NCPaladin said:


> I can't tell which chuck it is from the video. From your description, you put the adapter on the spindle first, then screwed the chuck on?
> The adapter should be screwed into the chuck first and locked with the set screw. When you have the adapter out, check for any shards/chads of steel remaining inside from the drilling of holes into the chuck body. It only takes a very small piece to keep the insert from seating properly. Clean it out well with a brush. (This happened with my G3 and as soon as I cleaned it it ran perfectly.
> Is yours the Nova insert? Some places may still be selling their generic inserts which are not long enough and will not seat in the chuck body properly. If you paid $7 or so you probably have a generic an an almost 100% likelyhood of runout.


 The adapter would bottom out on the chuck, and when the set screw would be tightened, it would screw down onto the threads of the adapter. If anything, it seemed like the adapter was a little too long for the chuck. The adapter and everything came as a set with the chuck. It was all from teknatool, not a different company. 
Nick


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

On video it is not visible how to fasten a cartridge{patron}.
*If all of you have made correctly* and there is a fluctuation it is a factory marriage{spoilage}!
I worked as the turner, such cannot be.


----------



## unclewayne17 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Maybe this will help*

Check that your chuck is connected to the adapter correctly. Check that the set screw is seated properly. Put something in the jaws that you know is round (metal is prefured), put a indicater on your took rest to see if the round stock is running true. As said before make sure you are not using discount parts, by the look of it the chuck is running out of round. 
If all else fails take back to where you got it and have them look at it. If they are a good woodworking store they will be glad to help you. If not ask for your money back and go somewhere else. All else has been said before. Good Luck! God Bless.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

nblumert said:


> If anything, it seemed like the adapter was a little too long for the chuck.


The insert does not fit flush with the back of the chuck body...usually about a 1/8" gap on purpose so it seems you do have the correct insert. My only other suggestion is to call the Teknatool service center or if purchased locally take back to the store and run on one of their lathes. You should be able to tell then if it is the chuck/insert or the spindle on your lathe.
Hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I bought the chuck online. I sent it back for a refund, I will purchase another one and hopefully it will work better than the first one did.
Nick


----------



## unclewayne17 (Oct 28, 2010)

*where to buy*

Go to your local Woodcrafter and buy it. Have them test it out on one of there lathes so you can be sure it works just fine. Enjay it I do mine, Pick up some jawes too you will want to have them for your projects.


----------

